# Emulation Performance - PS3 vs. 360



## Hephaestus (Mar 11, 2020)

I have both a PS3 and an Xbox 360. Both are modded with custom firmware and better cooling.
I would like to use one of them as my main emulation-system, but i wonder which one is better-suited for the task?

Would greatly appreciate some help with the decision.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd guess the PS3, it's got more homebrew activity then the 360.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Mar 13, 2020)

Here's a list of systems I have set up on my PS3 with RetroArch:

Atari - 2600
Atari - 7800
Atari - Jaguar
Atari - Lynx
Bandai - WonderSwan
Bandai - WonderSwan Color
Doom
GCE - Vectrex
Handheld Electronic Game
MAME 2003
Mattel - Intellivision
NEC - PC Engine
NEC - SuperGrafx
NEC - TurboGrafx 16
Nintendo - Family Computer Disk System
Nintendo - Game Boy
Nintendo - Game Boy Advance
Nintendo - Game Boy Color
Nintendo - Nintendo Entertainment System
Nintendo - Pokemon Mini
Nintendo - Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Nintendo - Virtual Boy
Philips - Videopac+
Sega - Game Gear
Sega - Master System - Mark III
Sega - Mega CD - Sega CD
Sega - Mega Drive - Genesis
Sega - SG-1000
SNK - Neo Geo Pocket
SNK - Neo Geo Pocket Color

Everything I've tried works well. There might be some MAME games that don't run as well as others but I haven't encountered any problematic ones yet. In addition, basically all PS1 games run perfectly and any PS2 game that was released as a "Playstation 2 Classic" will work even on a Slim console. If you have a backwards-compatible Phat model then basically all PS2 games will work.

I have no idea what's available outside of RetroArch, but what else would you realistically even need?


----------



## Hephaestus (Mar 14, 2020)

ChiefReginod said:


> Here's a list of systems I have set up on my PS3 with RetroArch:
> 
> Atari - 2600
> Atari - 7800
> ...



I am torn.
Using the PS3 seems like a no-brainer, since it has Retroarch and can do PS2.
But... the Wii U has Retroarch, too and can also run Wii and GameCube.

So now i am thinking about comparing performance between those two and then making my final decision.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ChiefReginod (Mar 16, 2020)

I have RetroArch set up on my main PC, PS3 and Wii U. Here are a few notable differences...

PC is still the best overall for many reasons. The main downside is the difficulty in outputting to a CRT TV for a more authentic experience. You would need a video card or adapter that can do that properly.

The Wii U port hasn't gotten as much support as the other console ports for a long time. It's still solid once set up properly and it's nice being able play everything on the gamepad, but the main downside is that everything loads very slowly. It takes a long time to load even small ROMs. Aside from that though it's all good.

The PS3 port loads everything much faster than Wii U but not as fast as PC. It's a solid port. The only downside I've noticed so far is that there's heavy flickering on a CRT TV in some Mega Drive games due to the PS3's inability to output at the required lower resolution. This shouldn't be an issue on an HD TV.

Also, if you're using achievements you might want to stick to PC since the console ports I've tried have a bad habit of not registering achievements consistently.


----------



## Undwiz (Mar 16, 2020)

dont take much of a PC to emulate


----------



## fvig2001 (Mar 16, 2020)

Assuming your PS3 doesn't have a time bomb anymore, the PS3. It has PS2, PSP (kind of) and I think the emulator scene was better on the PS3.


----------



## Undwiz (Mar 16, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> Assuming your PS3 doesn't have a time bomb anymore, the PS3. It has PS2, PSP (kind of) and I think the emulator scene was better on the PS3.



  whats this time bomb thing ? I keep hearing that and find nothing ... my 4.82 slim has had no issues


----------



## fvig2001 (Mar 16, 2020)

Undwiz said:


> whats this time bomb thing ? I keep hearing that and find nothing ... my 4.82 slim has had no issues


You have a slim, so you have no problem. It's the OG PS3 with BC that are known as having a time bomb (YLOD) due to poor cooling. Supposedly the solder will start to melt and cause issues.


----------



## Undwiz (Mar 16, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> You have a slim, so you have no problem. It's the OG PS3 with BC that are known as having a time bomb (YLOD).




 ohh that... ok ----- thought you meant like the hack had a time bomb ... nvm  -- I'm dumb LOL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

just bake the Phat MOBO in the oven at 250 for 15 mins .... fixes the ylod


----------

